# Smallz Vs Elrafa



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Just like the title says one month build off to get me and Smallz back into building from a dead lock...and hopefully light a fire under some you guys to get us all building AGAIN like before....  

Here goes rules as follows:

-Any year Impala
-Must have hood and trunk detail
-Any style build 
Build off ends on April 30th at Midnight :biggrin: 
builds will be judged by a select few people (any Volunteers) 

Here is mine 








Where you at Smallz??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:0 hell yah!! 2 great builders here!! i'll be a guest judge?! :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2011, 11:08 PM~20189941
> *Just like the title says one month build off to get me and Smallz back into building from a dead lock...and hopefully light a fire under some you guys to get us all building AGAIN like before....
> 
> Here goes rules as follows:
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 26 2011, 10:11 PM~20189972
> *:0 hell yah!! 2 great builders here!! i'll be a guest judge?! :happysad:
> *


 :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

ill be a judge


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Here u go....... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 26 2011, 11:29 PM~20190122
> *Here u go....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

This gonna be a good one. :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

This build off WILL be completed by both of US  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's going down :uh:


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool, definitely gunna watch this one!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:run: :run:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 26 2011, 11:50 PM~20190269
> *:run:  :run:
> *


x2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 27 2011, 01:50 AM~20190269
> *:run:  :run:
> *



x3 :wow: Where did you two foos come from? Been all :ninja: like and shit. 

Be nice as hell to watch something go down on this forum again. 

Good luck to both of you! :run:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

its about time we get something on here to really kick back & watch that dont take 2-6 months to complete. I think thats what this forum is missing entirely is simple buildoffs or somethin like that to accredit that we are doin sumthin other than just BS or throwin asshat names at each other.

Get at it guys.. gonna be watchin this one for sure !!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I'll be a judge!! :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Comon Smallz. You told me yesterday the guys from Arizona couldn't build anymore. You member, member.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 27 2011, 06:33 PM~20194914
> *Comon Smallz. You told me yesterday the guys from Arizona couldn't build anymore. You member, member.
> *


HE MUST HAVE BEEN DREAMING  ARIZONA DONT SLEEP LOCO


----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 27 2011, 12:29 AM~20190122
> *Here u go....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:werd:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Mar 27 2011, 05:33 PM~20194914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't listen to Al. He's just stirring the pot as usual!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'll be watching this one....


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Nothing much. Just a start. Thinking of going topless.












WHERE U AT RAFA??????
They say whoever takes off first wins. :0 :biggrin:  :dunno:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 26 2011, 11:29 PM~20190122
> *Here u go....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


aww sheeeet gangsta i cant wait to see this


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2011, 06:48 PM~20195039
> *HE MUST HAVE BEEN DREAMING   ARIZONA DONT SLEEP LOCO
> *


ya no sleep just hybernating :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2011, 02:28 AM~20215801
> *Nothing much. Just a start. Thinking of going topless.
> 
> 
> ...



That's F'n sweet lookin Smallz!! I like it already!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookie lookie coming out swingin I see it's all gravy I got some updates tonight :cheesy: Ain't No Sleepin in AZ homies :biggrin: looks good by the way :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 29 2011, 10:28 PM~20215801
> *Nothing much. Just a start. Thinking of going topless.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE START MARCUS LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:  


NOW SHOW'EM HOW CALI DOES IT HOMEBOY :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey Marcus. Where's those other builds you got in the last buildoff?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 30 2011, 03:32 PM~20220590
> *Hey Marcus. Where's those other builds you got in the last buildoff?
> *


Oh damn why you go there lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

:drama: :drama: ....................


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 30 2011, 02:28 AM~20215801
> *Nothing much. Just a start. Thinking of going topless.
> 
> 
> ...





:run: :run:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Here a little something  








































Still gotta trim up the edges but you know where its going


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 30 2011, 02:32 PM~20220590
> *Hey Marcus. Where's those other builds you got in the last buildoff?
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is gonna be a good build off you guys....


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh shit lets get it on like neck bones


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

damn i really like 61s but rAgs but still very interested in seing this build


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Since Rafa is asleep over in AZ I guess I'll post. Nothing major....just decided to go topless and had to extend and stretch the uptop to fit correctly.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 3 2011, 09:23 PM~20251211
> *Since Rafa is asleep over in AZ I guess I'll post. Nothing major....just decided to go topless and had to extend and stretch the uptop to fit correctly.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Ain't no Sleepin Marcus  :nono: :biggrin: Looks good so far


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 3 2011, 08:42 PM~20251413
> *Ain't no Sleepin Marcus   :nono:  :biggrin: Looks good so far
> *


Lol. Thanks bro.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD MARCUS :thumbsup: KEEP IT UP


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:drama: Someone needs to wake up! My popcorn is gettin cold, and I need to see the Feature Film!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

ZZzzzzzzzz!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Where's the building?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 3 2011, 08:23 PM~20251211
> *Since Rafa is asleep over in AZ I guess I'll post. Nothing major....just decided to go topless and had to extend and stretch the uptop to fit correctly.
> 
> 
> ...


 thats a great top.. you should get that thing casted?

15 days left.. tick tock..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 11 2011, 02:50 PM~20312405
> *Where's the building?
> *


?? :dunno: :dunno: 







lol I had to


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lookin' good so far.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 11 2011, 04:07 PM~20312878
> *?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Is your impala in one of those trunks?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 4 2011, 07:07 AM~20253368
> *:drama: Someone needs to wake up! My popcorn is gettin cold, and I need to see the Feature Film!! :biggrin:
> *



I guess the title of this movie is:

Sleeping in Arizona. :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Got the white base on. Hopefully paint tomorrow.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

God damn! Progress pics!!!!


Looks good Marcus. Gonna go with the colors we talked about?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Apr 11 2011, 06:39 PM~20314050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :nono: :nono:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry for the shitty pic but you get the idea







:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work guys....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 13 2011, 08:55 PM~20334653
> *Sorry for the shitty pic but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...



is all that chrome or alclad? cant tell


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 13 2011, 09:55 PM~20334653
> *Sorry for the shitty pic but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


Quit bullshittin'!!! Where's the rest?...lol. Looks good though..... . Comin' out swinging chrome huh?.... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Apr 13 2011, 10:18 PM~20334924
> *is all that chrome or alclad?  cant tell
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 13 2011, 09:55 PM~20334653
> *Sorry for the shitty pic but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: nice! are those chrome drums on the table? :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 14 2011, 12:55 AM~20334653
> *Sorry for the shitty pic but you get the idea
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 11 2011, 06:41 PM~20314071
> *I guess the title of this movie is:
> 
> Sleeping in Arizona.  :biggrin:
> *


  :fuq: :biggrin: this guy :scrutinize: looking good fellas


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 02:10 PM~20345916
> *  :fuq:  :biggrin:    this guy  :scrutinize:  looking good fellas
> *



Dont be mad Chawper!! I aint seein too many pics, so I guess they just nappin, not sleeping LOL.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that is a bad ass color, what color is it?


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking good for both of you. Looks like elrafe is keeping the body a surprise.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richphotos+Apr 17 2011, 02:48 PM~20359212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 17 2011, 03:34 PM~20359402
> *Thanks. It's HOK sunset pearl
> Thanks bro.  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Me eskerd  never no way no how my little buddy got jokes :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Smallz, that color is pretty as hell bro! Nice work!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Niiiiiiiice!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 17 2011, 01:17 PM~20358829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's the color right there Marcus!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 17 2011, 12:17 PM~20358829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: thats nice right there


----------



## IceMan555 (Apr 7, 2011)

X2


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Apr 17 2011, 03:48 PM~20359482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 17 2011, 01:17 PM~20358829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty: this is sick!! what color top and guts?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 17 2011, 12:17 PM~20358829
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy: :wow: :0 :cheesy: :wow: :drama:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 17 2011, 04:17 PM~20358829
> *
> 
> 
> ...




he aint outa this one yet :wow:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:biggrin:  
[/quote]
:0 WOW This nice marcus you nkow am a sucker for this colors lol :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 17 2011, 10:17 PM~20358829
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FRESH..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Apr 19 2011, 03:48 PM~20375130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Roy.

Where u at Rafa?????? This topic is DEAD!!!!!!  :0 :rant: :squint:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm here layed back like a dead fly....... :biggrin: you still got the same number??? :0


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

nothin new homies :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2011, 05:18 PM~20404210
> *I'm here layed back like a dead fly....... :biggrin: you still got the same number??? :0
> *


PM sent


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trikejustclownin_@Apr 23 2011, 05:37 PM~20404297
> *nothin new homies :biggrin:
> *


It's comin homie..


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 23 2011, 08:03 PM~20405140
> *It's comin homie..
> *


Kooo cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 24 2011, 05:03 AM~20405140
> *It's comin homie..
> *


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2011, 09:19 PM~20419923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bout time. What color is it?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:biggrin: Raider's pic scared me so I had to put it up lol it's Mica Red by Dupli color


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2011, 09:29 PM~20420012
> *:biggrin: Raider's pic scared me so I had to put it up lol it's Mica Red by Dupli color
> *


The pic kinda sucks but looks like a good start. I started to feel bad but looks like we both have a lot of work to do. Call me. I sent u my new number.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I will hit u up in after work tomorrow gotta be up at 4 gonna crash out lol


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2011, 08:19 PM~20419923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cleared? looks shiny :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2011, 09:37 PM~20420077
> *I will hit u up in after work tomorrow gotta be up at 4 gonna crash out lol
> *


Ok.


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

both cars lookin sweet diggin the colors


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Apr 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20420202
> *both cars lookin sweet diggin the colors
> *



x2


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Three days left for the build off... You guys gonna finish?? :happysad:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Smallz don't ever finish on time....we all know that.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 26 2011, 07:35 AM~20422111
> *Smallz don't ever finish on time....we all know that.
> *


Quiet pal! U just make sure u finish that wagon build-off!  :uh:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 26 2011, 12:35 PM~20423830
> *Quiet pal! U just make sure u finish that wagon build-off!   :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

If chrome comes through.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:drama: :shhh: :run: :run:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Any progress? 2 days left.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Foiled and cleared! Now time for detailing and assembly. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

dat clean!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2011, 02:45 PM~20448733
> *Foiled and cleared! Now time for detailing and assembly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sick !!!! Now all that is left is the hard shit ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Wanna trade for the red LeCab back???..haha. Looks good homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2011, 04:45 PM~20448733
> *Foiled and cleared! Now time for detailing and assembly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass orange....... same color on your chop top regal?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Apr 29 2011, 02:36 PM~20448963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. And nope! This is Sunset pearl. Regal was tangelo. I don't recycle.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT!!!!

Where u at homie? Last day and no updates.....hmmmmm! :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2011, 10:15 AM~20453739
> *TTT!!!!
> 
> Where u at homie? Last day and no updates.....hmmmmm! :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


LOOKING DAMN GOOD SMALLZ!!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS TOMORROW....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> Foiled and cleared! Now time for detailing and assembly. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 30 2011, 09:15 AM~20453739
> *TTT!!!!
> 
> Where u at homie? Last day and no updates.....hmmmmm! :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


  :biggrin: I'm here I will have some updates later


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> > Foiled and cleared! Now time for detailing and assembly. :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 30 2011, 10:08 AM~20454154
> *  :biggrin: I'm here I will have some updates later
> *




hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

What happened? No pics at midnight?
:biggrin: :angry:   :dunno: :buttkick: :drama:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 1 2011, 06:41 AM~20458328
> *What happened? No pics at midnight?
> :biggrin:  :angry:      :dunno:  :buttkick:  :drama:
> *


Sorry homies. Just ran out of time. My car didn't dry in time. If Rafa wants to extend it I'm down.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 1 2011, 10:28 AM~20459178
> *Sorry homies. Just ran out of time. My car didn't dry in time. If Rafa wants to extend it I'm down.
> *


 :biggrin: you read my mind brother I had a couple
Of pieces not dry what you say a week extension or is that too much let me know..


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 1 2011, 01:09 PM~20460018
> *:biggrin:  you read my mind brother I had a couple
> Of pieces not dry what you say a week extension or is that too much let me know..
> *


A week is perfect. Next Saturday at midnight?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sounds like a plan Im down for it Saturday it is


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2011, 09:19 PM~20419923
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:cheesy: when are we envited to come chill at your foo :cheesy:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 25 2011, 09:19 PM~20419923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. But think your lady left her beer on your bench.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2011, 08:05 AM~20489446
> *Looking good. But think your lady left her beer on your bench.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa+Apr 25 2011, 08:19 PM~20419923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that beer is hella good especially when your tired of drinkin all that other beer that make you full and bloated. I can drink a good six pack and feel good. Don't get me wrong i drink other beers but man that lime takes away the regualer BUDLIGHT flavor :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2011, 08:05 AM~20489446
> *Looking good. But think your lady left her beer on your bench.
> *


Got jokes as usual lol but like 408 said its hella good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 5 2011, 12:54 AM~20488374
> *:cheesy:    when are  we envited to come chill at your foo   :cheesy:
> *


Que onda pinche guey you know you guys are always welcome. Mr James Brown of the painters world lol hit me up ninja... :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 08:47 AM~20489670
> *that beer is hella good especially when your tired of drinkin all that other beer that make you full and bloated. I can drink a good six pack and feel good. Don't get me wrong i drink other beers but man that lime takes away the regualer BUDLIGHT flavor :biggrin:
> *


What's next. Wine coolers?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2011, 07:58 AM~20489729
> *What's next. Wine coolers?
> *


 :roflmao: BUDLIGHTLIME is as far as i go  Maybe a FOURLOKO :cheesy:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 09:49 AM~20490016
> *:roflmao:  BUDLIGHTLIME is as far as i go   Maybe a FOURLOKO  :cheesy:
> *


 :barf: :inout:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sorry for whorein the topics, we should take this to MODEL RANDOM OFF TOPIC


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Apr 30 2011, 08:45 PM~20455697
> *X10 BADDASS SMALLZ!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 5 2011, 10:13 AM~20490163
> *sorry for whorein the topics, we should take this to MODEL RANDOM  OFF TOPIC
> *


Somen needs to post on this topic. Maybe Rafael and Marcus will post up more pics.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 5 2011, 09:22 AM~20490216
> *Somen needs to post on this topic. Maybe Rafael and Marcus will post up more pics.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Guess they're gonna wait til Friday to post anything.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Apr 29 2011, 01:45 PM~20448733
> *Foiled and cleared! Now time for detailing and assembly.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any updates on this bad mofo?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Should be over, but I havent seen either of them. :dunno:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

You two still alive?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 23 2011, 06:30 PM~20613743
> *You two still alive?
> *


 :wow: :0 YEAH!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :drama:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ANY SECOND NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

keen to see the results!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@May 23 2011, 07:30 PM~20613743
> *You two still alive?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

They can't look that bad?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

It's cause them people in AZ are sleeping! :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 26 2011, 03:31 PM~20633923
> *It's cause them people in AZ are sleeping! :wow:
> *


Must be; Chawper said they don't but they be like...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Ya'll fools trippin.......I know rafa don't got all day to be on layitlow or building, he gots a normal life!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2011, 11:26 PM~20637017
> *Ya'll fools trippin.......I know rafa don't got all day to be on layitlow or building, he gots a normal life!
> *


Just havin' some fun! :biggrin: I just wanna see those two bad-ass rides!!


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 26 2011, 08:26 PM~20637017
> *Ya'll fools trippin.......I know rafa don't got all day to be on layitlow or building, he gots a normal life!
> *


a normal life, please fill me in, what the hell is this you speak of? sounds rather fun.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow jokes all around huh it's all good I don't get butt hurt like some people do :biggrin: the car is done been done I will put some pics up when I get some tome by this weekend Oh and to the people that doubt AZ ain't never Sleepin we are just givin some of y'all a chance to catch up


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 26 2011, 11:58 PM~20637395
> *Wow jokes all around huh it's all good I don't get butt hurt like some people do :biggrin: the car is done been done I will put some pics up when I get some tome by this weekend Oh and to the people that doubt AZ ain't never Sleepin we are just givin some of y'all a chance to catch up
> *



:wow: I still say you was sleepin on your bench! :roflmao: 

Cant wait to see your build bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 26 2011, 01:39 PM~20634331
> *Must be; Chawper said they don't but they be like...
> 
> 
> ...


 ha ha ha lol.. Nah they dont sleep.
they just close there eye's while there waiting for the Corona's and the weed to 
where off!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 26 2011, 11:58 PM~20637395
> *Wow jokes all around huh it's all good I don't get butt hurt like some people do :biggrin: the car is done been done I will put some pics up when I get some tome by this weekend Oh and to the people that doubt AZ ain't never Sleepin we are just givin some of y'all a chance to catch up
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@May 26 2011, 08:58 PM~20637395
> *Wow jokes all around huh it's all good I don't get butt hurt like some people do :biggrin: the car is done been done I will put some pics up when I get some tome by this weekend Oh and to the people that doubt AZ ain't never Sleepin we are just givin some of y'all a chance to catch up
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 maaaaan shit things are starting to level off at the shop, lets showem az aint fell off :biggrin: where the fuck is mandilon ass joe at :squint:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 27 2011, 09:33 PM~20644516
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  maaaaan  shit things are starting to level off at the shop, lets showem az aint fell off  :biggrin:  where the fuck is mandilon ass joe at  :squint:
> *


Someone gonna build something?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

It's my fault guys. I been lagging at the bench. Sometimes life throws us a curveball and im up so go figure. I won't keep u guys waiting too much longer but still, u gonna have to wait a liiiiiiiiitttttle bit longer. I don't wanna throw it together.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

It's all good. Sorry them curveballs are on your plate bro. I know that feelin all to well.... Handle your biz, and get back to it.

Just as long as y'all aint ZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzZZ :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

No sleeping here, just small naps...lol


























Not too happy with the flocking but too late. Gonna try and wrap it up by next week.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks Real nice Marcus. Nice work bro.


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2011, 10:24 AM~20646519
> *No sleeping here, just small naps...lol
> 
> 
> ...



bitch is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Looks Sick Smallz!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks guys. Thinking of a trunk scheme and then on to the engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 28 2011, 05:09 PM~20647611
> *bitch is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD!
> *




yiz zir! :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Where is Rafa's progress?


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2011, 05:24 PM~20648329
> *Where is Rafa's progress?
> *


I think Rafa is done but he's waiting for me to finish b4 he posts pics.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks damn good!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 28 2011, 05:24 PM~20648329
> *Where is Rafa's progress?
> *


Waiting for the alarm to sound a month late.


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@May 28 2011, 10:24 AM~20646519
> *No sleeping here, just small naps...lol
> 
> 
> ...



WOW...... Thats clean as hell Smallz. I like how u did the top yo.

Cant wait to see Rafa's progress.


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

weres yours rafa


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Anymore updated Marcus?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:drama: :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

It's comin like Marcus said I am waitin on him.....


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

that orange impy is siiiick


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Smallz said:


> No sleeping here, just small naps...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this trey is sweet..


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Hydrohype said:


> this trey is sweet..


Is it cause it's Orange???:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nothin' but good, quality buildin' goin' on up in here!! THAT'S wassup!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Think Marcus is on a Union break!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

orange tre is clean!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

*HERES SOME OF RAFA'S HE'S IS NOT COMPLETE WITH IT YET.....*


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought that foolio was done! I don't feel so bad anymore.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I digz it!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

Smallz said:


> I thought that foolio was done! I don't feel so bad anymore.




HAHA THIS FOOL JUMPED ON QUICK AFTER I POSTED IT...HAHAHA


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

MARINATE said:


> HAHA THIS FOOL JUMPED ON QUICK AFTER I POSTED IT...HAHAHA


I been on! U just happened to be right on time....lol


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Its done decals don't count buddy where's yours at????


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:dunno: He'z back to nappin' :roflmao: Lookin damn good Rafa!  Marcus finish ya stuff!!! We want to see you and rafa's finished products of the 3 month "month build off" :biggrin:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :dunno: He'z back to nappin' :roflmao: Lookin damn good Rafa!  Marcus finish ya stuff!!! We want to see you and rafa's finished products of the 3 month "month build off" :biggrin:


 x2:yes:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> I digz it!!



X2


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice work on the 61 Rafa


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

both cars look sweet as fuck :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Whatever happen to this build-off???


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Models IV Life said:


> Whatever happen to this build-off???


Its my fault Fred. I just can't seem to get it done. Im still working on it though. I'll post some pics soon. Sorry guys.:banghead:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Ah that's cool man I was just asking.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Love the phoenix on your trunk lid Rafa!! Nice work on that.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks alot fellas!


Scur-rape-init said:


> Love the phoenix on your trunk lid Rafa!! Nice work on that.


Thanks bro that thing was a bitch to lay down


----------

